# 6'8" 300 lb size 16 beginner - which Kayak?



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Maybe look for an old Perception Overflow X. If you find one it should be under $300.

Micro 250 from pyranha might be worth looking for too. Why are you writing off the Mega? That is one I would have recommended, and not just because I have one for sale. It is one of the biggest most stable boats available.


----------



## dzader (Apr 22, 2004)

*Big Guuys gotta stick together*

Hey Bruce, I am just about your size. Forget the super fun or even the Super EZ unless you want to high modify them but even then they are going to be extremely unstable for you at your weight. I would look at the RPM max. At our size its a perfect do everything boat. I have been boating for 25 years, I have tried just about every big guy boat but this is the one I turn to year after year. I have all the big guy boats that you can think of Try the Rpm Max I think you will be very happy. The Overflow X is a great creeker but it can be kinda brutal in a big hole. RPM is more forgiving and surfs way better. Give m a call if ya have any question 303 249 4896.


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

Bruce Black said:


> I have read the posted thread for us extra-tall guys, but I don't think I am ready for a Super Fun or Mega Rocker just yet - I am just starting out and I need a recreational kayak to get started. Stop laughing. What is best for running rivers like the Deschutes and Rogue? My size 38" inseam and size 16's could be an issue. Should I just get an IK for the rest of this season? I know I would like a very substantial seat for my 56 year old back! And I would like storage to stay out for a few nights or even longer!


Another vote for Mega Rocker. Maybe consider the JK Super Hero or Pyranha Everest, too.


----------



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

Super Hero won't fit them 16s. 

A friend I paddle with is 6'9... I think... He has an 07 hull Super fun and fits. At your weight, probably a high performance playboat. 

As far as a river runner. Everest should fit those 16's as well as the Large Burn. The Villan L may be an option too.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

*another vote for mega rocker*

I got my mega rocker several years ago for a self support trip. At the time I was 225 plus weight. Then if you add in the camping gear for 5 days - the load gets heavy. The Mega handled me plus gear very well.

The Mega is a creek boat and as such likes to turn. Which means paddling flat water takes a bit of attention to details to keep the boat heading where ever you want to go. But this is easy after a while. For a while I paddled the Mega rocker all the time.

I got a Super Hero (kept the Mega for serious creek runs) due to the hull design and that boat has become my go to boat for most river runs. Have not loaded it up. My bet tho is it would work for you.

Mega Rocker tho is well worth a serious series of test drives. Lots of room and handles big loads well.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Have you considered rafting?


----------



## RCinAL (Aug 21, 2010)

Bruce Black said:


> I have read the posted thread for us extra-tall guys, but I don't think I am ready for a Super Fun or Mega Rocker just yet - I am just starting out and I need a recreational kayak to get started. Stop laughing. What is best for running rivers like the Deschutes and Rogue? My size 38" inseam and size 16's could be an issue. *Should I just get an IK for the rest of this season? *I know I would like a very substantial seat for my 56 year old back! And I would like storage to stay out for a few nights or even longer!


Let's see... beginner, 59-year-old back needs good seat, 300 pounds, size 16 foot, want plenty of storage. 

Yes. You should consider a good IK. Get a proven performer like the Aire Lynx with a performance hull and thigh straps. Maybe even a 2-seater considering your size and extra gear requirements. They can be paddled single or tandem depending on seat placement. You will be ready for everything you mention and then some. It should resale well when/if you decide to go hardshell too.

$.02


----------



## rising.sun (Sep 27, 2009)

I second the suggestion of the Lynx IK. That's a great starting point and a forgiving ride. You can learn to read the river in relative safety and step up to a hardshell when you're ready.


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

The Liquid Logic Deuce Coupe is a Tandem Whitewater IK Sit On Top that is awesome for bigger people to use as a whitewater kayak. If you get it with the Deluxe DVC Outfitting, you can charge hard in it (relatively speaking). Plus it's got 5 cup holders, cargo hatch and a skeg. It has 3 seating areas, so you can use it as a tandem, or sit in the middle seat and paddle it solo.
The Liquid Logic Deuce Coupe Sit On Top Kayak Review | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog

The Large JK Villain might be good too.


----------



## shortbus (Jun 22, 2006)

I would second the Lynx IK, or the deuce coupe, or even try the Remix XP 10; You can roll it, its got storage capabilities and comfy as a lounge chair. 
Will take on those size 16 clodhoppers too. I've run some super fun class III in one and it surfs, spins and enders, (in the right hole), just like its little brothers. check em out, Liquidlogic Kayaks

P.S. would be fine on the Rogue, Willamette,etc...


----------

